# Barbara Palvin - walks the runway at Moschino Show during London Collections: Men Spring/Summer 2015 at Lindley Hall in London - June 16, 2014 (x3)



## MetalFan (18 Juni 2014)

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2014)

:thx: dir für Barbara


----------



## BlueLynne (18 Juni 2014)

schön, schön :thx:


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

schön!Danke


----------



## lunaclems (2 Aug. 2014)

I love her hair !


----------



## aslinda (7 Okt. 2014)

die hier verfolge ich in insta.. danke


----------



## daone (25 Okt. 2014)

outfit geht so


----------



## Nobullshit (23 Nov. 2014)

Marvelous, thanks for the pix


----------



## Peyonce (7 Jan. 2015)

Vielen Dank :thx:


----------



## Str8 Ballin (10 Jan. 2015)

nice, thaanx


----------



## haensler88 (12 Feb. 2015)

barbara!????


----------



## Doug81 (12 Feb. 2015)

Da sind mit dem Haarstylisten aber ein wenig die Pferde durchgegangen. Danke trotzdem.


----------

